
Why doesn't IFTTT fix bug? - akahb
Created a IFTTT account with email address(such as one@domain.com), and changed the email to another@domain.com, and created an applet `send me an email`, you will see the email will be sent to one@domain.com, I think the email should be sent to another@domain.com, it&#x27;s a bug here, and I had emailed about this issue several times (more than one year), but the bug still remains.
======
akahb
I think I know the reason now.

